# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  MDLP Project

## Goga

I'm a full blooded (Ezdi) Kurd and as far as I know all my ancestors for more than 10 generation are pure ethnic Ezdi Kurds. Here are my results of MDLP Ancient Roots K18 on GEDmatch (3/9/2014). After the West Iranic people, the Central Asian ('Iranised') Jews (+ of course Jewish Kurds) are the closest to me : 
 
*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
South_Central_Asian
24.86

2
Caucasian
24.82

3
Mediterranean
22.19

4
Afroasiatic
11.47

5
North_West_European
3.35

6
South_Indian
2.8

7
Volga-Uralic
2.75

8
East_European
2.19

9
West_Siberian
1.85

10
Amerindian
1.11

11
Roma
1.09

12
East_Siberian
0.83

13
East_African
0.34

14
Archaic_African
0.24

15
Melano-Austronesian
0.13




*Single Population Sharing:*
*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Kurds
4.28

2
Kurd
4.4

3
Iranians
5.41

4
Azeri
6.76

5
Uzbekistan_Jew
8.29

6
Kurd_Jew
10.86

7
Uzbekistani_Jews
11.39

8
Iran_Jew
12.05

9
Jew_Tat
12.23

----------


## Sile

> I'm a full blooded (Ezdi) Kurd and as far as I know all my ancestors for more than 10 generation are pure ethnic Ezdi Kurds. Here are my results of MDLP Ancient Roots K18 on GEDmatch (3/9/2014). After the West Iranic people, the Central Asian ('Iranised') Jews (+ of course Jewish Kurds) are the closest to me : 
>  
> *#*
> *Population*
> *Percent*
> 
> 1
> South_Central_Asian
> 24.86
> ...


K18 was superseded by Vadim the creator of K18.....new one is K17 in Gedmatch

mine and my wifes results below


Mine
Admix Results (sorted):

# Population Percent
1 Ancestral_East_European_ANE 33.45
2 Ancestral_Mediterranean_EEF 31.22
3 West_European_HG 19.88
4 Caucasian-Basal 12.13
5 Ancestral_South_Indian 1.65
6 Uralic 0.74
7 Melano-Austronesian 0.41
8 African_Sub_Saharian 0.4
9 Ancestral_North_Indian 0.12

# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 69.7% Toscani + 30.3% German @ 2.95
2 68.7% Toscani + 31.3% Czech @ 2.99
3 62.8% Toscani + 37.2% Hungarian @ 3.14
4 71.8% Toscani + 28.2% Mixed_CEU @ 3.15


............................................


Admix Results (sorted):

# Population Percent
1 Ancestral_East_European_ANE 35.34
2 Ancestral_Mediterranean_EEF 28.55
3 West_European_HG 21.27
4 Caucasian-Basal 9.95
5 Ancestral_North_Indian 1.46
6 Uralic 1.17
7 Circumpolar 0.62
8 South_East_Asian 0.46
9 Melano-Austronesian  0.45
10 Ancestral_South_Indian 0.3
11 African_Sub_Saharian 0.15
12 Ancestral_Sami-Finnic 0.12
13 Archaic_African 0.07
14 Near-East-Basal 0.07
15 Ancestral_West_Siberian 0.01



# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 63% Kosovar + 37% Cornish @ 1.94
2 60.8% Kosovar + 39.2% Welsh @ 1.99
3 68.7% Kosovar + 31.3% Norwegian @ 2.29
4 67.2% Kosovar + 32.8% Orcadian @ 2.29

unsure what Kosovar represents in this admixture

another confusing breakup for her if comparing with above
Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Austrian +50% Toscani @ 2.658846

----------


## Goga

Interesting experiment, but that's all. And since when is 'Ancestral_East_European' ANE? And since when do (South) West Europeans do have that much 'Ancestral_East_European' in them?. I'm sure he put multiple components with very different origins together and called it 'Ancestral_East_European' = ANE?! And where is Gedrosia? I guess he split Gedrosia into many different components and created another one called Ancestral_North_Indian? Why did he divided some components while bringing other components together?


Also, don’t understand what Turkish_Kayseri means? All I know is that Kayseri is in Central Anatolia. But I'm from Zagros. That I'm closer to 'Anatolians & Parsi' or 'Armenian & Balochi' than to Kurds (like 'Kurd & Tadjik' or 'Kurd & Kalash'), *also the gap between me and other Kurds (still 1st) is HUGE (9.41)*, Turkish_Kayseri (Central Anatolian) is on the 9th place with *18.77* distance, while it's at the 1st place at 'Mixed Mode Population Sharing', very strange and all these things don't make any sense at all…


Nerveless my results:

----------


## Goga

MDLP K23b Oracle

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Caucasian
36.92

2
South_Central_Asian
27.97

3
Near_East
11.95

4
European_Early_Farmers
8.05

5
South_Indian
3.44

6
European_Hunters_Gatherers
3.04

7
North_African
2.26

8
Ancestral_Altaic
1.99

9
Amerindian
1.39

10
East_African
0.97

11
Paleo_Siberian
0.75

12
Tungus-Altaic
0.73

13
Austronesian
0.26

14
Archaic_African
0.2

15
East_Siberian
0.1

----------


## Goga

*Doesn't make any sense! Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

*
*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

81.9%
 Georgian_Jew ( )
 + 
18.1%
 Kalash ( )
 @ 
3.08

2

77.7%
 Jew_Tat ( )
 + 
22.3%
 Kalash ( )
 @ 
3.32

3

80%
 Georgian_Jew ( )
 + 
20%
 Brahui ( )
 @ 
3.46

4

94.7%
 Kurd ( )
 + 
5.3%
 Basque_French ( )
 @ 
3.54

5

94.6%
 Kurd ( )
 + 
5.4%
 Basque_Spanish ( )
 @ 
3.57

6

78.4%
 Georgian_Jew ( )
 + 
21.6%
 Balochi ( )
 @ 
3.59

7

93.9%
 Kurd ( )
 + 
6.1%
 Spanish_Pais_Vasco_IBS ( )
 @ 
3.61

8

95.1%
 Kurd ( )
 + 
4.9%
 1_Skoglund_farmer ( )
 @ 
3.63

9

71.9%
 Iranian ( )
 + 
28.1%
 Turk_Kayseri ( )
 @ 
3.75

10

93%
 Kurd ( )
 + 
7%
 French_South ( )
 @ 
3.77

11

90.3%
 Kurd ( )
 + 
9.7%
 Scottish_Argyll_Bute_GBR ( )
 @ 
3.79

12

90.6%
 Kurd ( )
 + 
9.4%
 Orcadian ( )
 @ 
3.81

13

81.1%
 Iranian ( )
 + 
18.9%
 Greek_Smyrna ( )
 @ 
3.81

14

95.7%
 Kurd ( )
 + 
4.3%
 1_Gokhem7 ( )
 @ 
3.82

15

90.9%
 Kurd ( )
 + 
9.1%
 British ( )
 @ 
3.83

16

91.9%
 Kurd ( )
 + 
8.1%
 Colombian ( )
 @ 
3.85

17

91.5%
 Kurd ( )
 + 
8.5%
 Puerto_Rican ( )
 @ 
3.87

18

90.3%
 Kurd ( )
 + 
9.7%
 Icelandic ( )
 @ 
3.9

19

92.7%
 Kurd ( )
 + 
7.3%
 Spanish_Cantabria_IBS ( )
 @ 
3.9

20

92.7%
 Kurd ( )
 + 
7.3%
 Spanish_Aragon_IBS ( )
 @ 
3.91

----------


## Sile

> *Doesn't make any sense! Mixed Mode Population Sharing:
> 
> *
> *Primary Population (source)*
> *Secondary Population (source)*
> *Distance*
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


you do realise that the 2, 3 and 4 populations presented are meant for *you to choose* which is your best fit ......being a kurd, you can choose #14 as your best fit based on your known ancestry. It has always worked like this

----------


## Sile

mine below

MDLP K23b Oracle

Admix Results (sorted):

# Population Percent
1 European_Early_Farmers 29.03
2 Caucasian 27.88
3 European_Hunters_Gatherers 25.56
4 South_Central_Asian 5.03
5 Near_East 4.22
6 North_African 4.16
7 Ancestral_Altaic 3.18
8 Melano_Polynesian 0.75
9 South_Indian 0.2

Single Population Sharing:

# Population (source) Distance
1 South_German ( ) 8.16
2 Italian_Piedmont ( ) 9.49
3 Italian_Bergamo ( ) 9.89
4 Austrian ( ) 9.98
5 Italian_Tuscan ( ) 10.27
6 Belgian ( ) 11.29
7 Dutch ( ) 12.02
8 North_German ( ) 12.38
9 Hungarian ( ) 12.9


these pop mix...fits my tests with McDonald, interpretome, 23andme, Alpgen and yhrd

----------


## Goga

> you do realise that the 2, 3 and 4 populations presented are meant for *you to choose* which is your best fit ......being a kurd, you can choose #14 as your best fit based on your known ancestry. It has always worked like this


Didn't know that, thanks! But are you sure about what you're telling me? Because I'm not 95.7% Kurd, but 100% Kurd Ezdi. The Yezidism is an anicent *Aryan* Kurdish religion. What mean that I don't have any 'Islamic' (no Turkish, no Arabic = no Muslim DNA etc.), nor 'Christian' or 'Jewish' genes in me. However the distance of the first option is closest to me, 3.08. The first option is telling me that I'm 81.9% Georgian Jew and 18.1 Kalash. While I do understand why there is some match between me and Kalash, due to our proto-Iranian connection. Notice that I've a lot South_Central_Asian/Gedrosia auDNA in me, even more than Persians. That means that Persians are much more mixed with non-Iranian than me. I'm sure that proto-Iranic people had a lot South_Central_Asian auDNA component in them, even MORE than I do. Kurds are West Iranic people and Kalash are Indo-Aryan people, but why Georgian_Jew? I've no Georgian roots, nor I do have Jewish roots..

----------


## Goga

But my auDNA makes clear to me that proto-Iranians (Mitanni) and their children the Medes & Persian were mostly Caucasian - South_Central_Asian folks. I have 36.92% of Caucasian auDNA and 27.97% of South_Central_Asian auDNA in me. Maybe some umixed 'Eastern' Kurds (closer to the South Central Asia) have more South_Central_Asian auDNA in them than I do. I guess that the *proto*-Iranian (the Mitanni etc.) or early West Iranians (the *Medes*) were most likely 33.33% (1/3) Caucasian and 33.33% (1/3) South_Central_Asian...

----------


## John Doe

Here's my updated MDLP K23b as of the 16th of September: 

Ethnicity: Ashkenazi Jewish 

MDLP K23b Oracle Rev 2014 Sep 16 

Admix Results (sorted): 

#	Population	Percent 
1	Caucasian	37.34 
2	European_Early_Farmers	22.63 
3	European_Hunters_Gatherers	13.20 
4	Near_East	10.51 
5	North_African	6.86 
6	South_Central_Asian	6.36 


Finished reading population data. 620 populations found. 
23 components mode. 

------------------------------­-- 

Least-squares method. 

Using 1 population approximation: 
1 Ashkenazi_Jew @ 2.929181 
2 Sicilian_East @ 3.546232 
3 Sicilian_West @ 3.845939 
4 Sicilian_Siracusa @ 3.939226 
5 Ashkenazi @ 4.350750 
6 Sicilian_Trapani @ 5.250281 
7 Sicilian_Agrigento @ 5.379285 
8 Romanian_Jew @ 5.465404 
9 Maltese @ 6.141469 
10 Cretan @ 6.226387 
11 Italian_South @ 6.639791 
12 Sicilian_Center @ 6.905343 
13 French_Jew @ 6.983124 
14 Greek_Athens @ 7.279214 
15 Greek @ 7.755960 
16 Central_Greek @ 8.582447 
17 Greek_Phokaia @ 8.734240 
18 Greek_Peloponnesos @ 8.993840 
19 Italian_Abruzzo @ 9.110687 
20 Greek_Smyrna @ 9.649567 

Using 2 populations approximation: 
1 50% Greek_Thessaloniki +50% Sephardic_Jew @ 2.126260 


Using 3 populations approximation: 
1 50% French_Jew +25% Gagauz +25% Sicilian_West @ 1.580894 


Using 4 populations approximation: 
1 Bulgarian + Greek_Smyrna + Moroccan_Jew + Sicilian_Trapani @ 1.525548 
2 Bulgarian + Greek_Smyrna + Moroccan_Jew + Sicilian_Agrigento @ 1.550738 
3 French_Jew + French_Jew + Gagauz + Sicilian_West @ 1.580894 
4 French_Jew + Greek_Smyrna + Montenegrian + Moroccan_Jew @ 1.606388 
5 Bulgarian + French_Jew + Sephardic_Jew + Sicilian_East @ 1.619343 
6 Kosovar + Kosovar + Moroccan_Jew + Syrian_Jew @ 1.620502 
7 Bulgarian + Greek_Smyrna + Maltese + Moroccan_Jew @ 1.645095 
8 Bulgarian + Greek_Smyrna + Moroccan_Jew + Sicilian_West @ 1.648538 
9 Bulgarian + Greek_Smyrna + Moroccan_Jew + Sicilian_East @ 1.667099 
10 Bulgarian + Greek_Smyrna + Libyan_Jew + Sicilian_West @ 1.681815 
11 French_Jew + Gagauz + Sephardic_Jew + Sicilian_West @ 1.692104 
12 Bulgarian + Greek_Smyrna + Maltese + Sephardic_Jew @ 1.719078 
13 Greek_Smyrna + Macedonian + Moroccan_Jew + Sicilian_Agrigento @ 1.749767 
14 Bulgarian + Greek_Smyrna + Libyan_Jew + Sicilian_Trapani @ 1.789046 
15 French_Jew + Greek_Smyrna + Moroccan_Jew + Serb_Serbia @ 1.797865 
16 Cretan + Kosovar + Moroccan_Jew + Sicilian_West @ 1.803889 
17 Greek + Sicilian_East + Sicilian_West + Sicilian_West @ 1.804704 
18 Bulgarian + French_Jew + French_Jew + French_Jew @ 1.805862 
19 French_Jew + French_Jew + Gagauz + Sicilian_Agrigento @ 1.820195 
20 Italian_North + Italian_South + Sicilian_East + Syrian_Jew @ 1.824458

I find the 50% Thessaloniki Greek 50% Sephardi Jewish interesting, considering the IBD sharing between AJs with Greeks and SJs.

----------


## Angela

To me, those "components" seem off. Ashkenazim are only 22% EEF? In Lazaridis et al they're almost totally EEF. Also, this calculator, like the others, continues to confuse Ashkenazim and Sicilians.

I did finally run it, and it definitely says I'm Italian, but I'm *so* typically Italian and *so* typical of my specific "place" that even the old DNATribes STR analysis that gave so many people such bizarre results pinpointed my exact origin, so it's not difficult to do in my case.

----------


## John Doe

> To me, those "components" seem off. Ashkenazim are only 22% EEF? In Lazaridis et al they're almost totally EEF. Also, this calculator, like the others, continues to confuse Ashkenazim and Sicilians.
> 
> I did finally run it, and it definitely says I'm Italian, but I'm *so* typically Italian and *so* typical of my specific "place" that even the old DNATribes STR analysis that gave so many people such bizarre results pinpointed my exact origin, so it's not difficult to do in my case.


Of course AJs aren't only 22% EEF, more likely 93% I think, just like Sicilians and Maltese, with 0 WHG ancestry, and about 7% ANE. But here they broke it into several branches, also, I wasn't talking about that, I was talking about the 50% Thessaloniki Greek 50% SJ which isn't impossible, considering the IBD sharing and gene flow from and to both Greeks and SJs, as for Sicilians showing up first right after AJs, well that's because Sicilians are also a sort of mix of Greek and near eastern/north African, although I'm pretty sure Cretans and Aegean islanders have a more similar genetic background to AJs than Sicilians or Maltese do.


However, I would agree that this whole thing is quite bloody confusing... On one hand you have a study which says 0% WHG, gap between Europe and the near east, with southeast European admixture being the only possible European admixture due to low WHG percentage, on the other hand, a study which says AJs are about 50% European 50% near eastern, with the admixture happening about 600 to 800 years ago when AJs were in the WHG rich central part of the European continent, this whole fight that is poisoned by politics and ideology is making many AJs (including myself) bloody confused, yesterday we were a Turkic group, today an east Mediterranean group, wonder what we'll be tomorrow! :-P

----------


## Angela

You'll be an AJ, and I'll be Italian, the product, like everybody else, of complex demographic processes that we don't yet completely understand, if we ever do. 

I find it all intellectually interesting, but at the end of the day, for me, the important thing is the end result. :)

----------


## John Doe

> You'll be an AJ, and I'll be Italian, the product, like everybody else, of complex demographic processes that we don't yet completely understand, if we ever do. 
> 
> I find it all intellectually interesting, but at the end of the day, for me, the important thing is the end result. :)


I suppose that's the safest conclusion to assume ATM. I do hope that one day technology will be good enough to give us all an undeniable final result, that will not be contradicted by another study the following year, unfortunately, this time has not come yet.

----------


## Sile

> Of course AJs aren't only 22% EEF, more likely 93% I think, just like Sicilians and Maltese, with 0 WHG ancestry, and about 7% ANE. But here they broke it into several branches, also, I wasn't talking about that, I was talking about the 50% Thessaloniki Greek 50% SJ which isn't impossible, considering the IBD sharing and gene flow from and to both Greeks and SJs, as for Sicilians showing up first right after AJs, well that's because Sicilians are also a sort of mix of Greek and near eastern/north African, although I'm pretty sure Cretans and Aegean islanders have a more similar genetic background to AJs than Sicilians or Maltese do.
> 
> 
> However, I would agree that this whole thing is quite bloody confusing... On one hand you have a study which says 0% WHG, gap between Europe and the near east, with southeast European admixture being the only possible European admixture due to low WHG percentage, on the other hand, a study which says AJs are about 50% European 50% near eastern, with the admixture happening about 600 to 800 years ago when AJs were in the WHG rich central part of the European continent, this whole fight that is poisoned by politics and ideology is making many AJs (including myself) bloody confused, yesterday we were a Turkic group, today an east Mediterranean group, wonder what we'll be tomorrow! :-P


those data reports are not to be entwined with each other.
top report stands alone.
and next reports is your make up generally, it has nothing to do with the top report. other people have 22,63 EEF and are zero ashkenazi
4 pop report...you choose which best suits you

You do realise that EEF ( and others ) are centuries upon centuries upon centuries older than the 4000 year old jewish marker of ashkenazi , right!

----------


## AgnusDei

MDLP K23b(revised)

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
North_African
25.93

2
Near_East
22.72

3
Caucasian
17.26

4
European_Early_Farmers
14.75

5
Subsaharian
8.00

6
East_African
4.65

7
Archaic_African
2.47

8
European_Hunters_Gatherers
1.93



*Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Tunisian @ 12.412248
2 Egyptian_Tanta @ 16.997145
3 Shaigi_Sudan @ 17.136944
4 Moroccan @ 17.880611
5 Algerian @ 18.442717
6 Egyptian_Iskandaria @ 18.615828
7 Egyptian_Kafar_Sheikh @ 19.295046
8 Egyptian_Kuwait @ 19.365215
9 Egyptian_Mansoura @ 19.379889
10 Egyptian_Kairo @ 19.668936
11 Egyptian_Cairo @ 20.972237
12 Libyan_Jew @ 23.995220
13 BedouinA @ 24.191256
14 Tunisian_Jew @ 25.125029
15 Jordanian @ 25.671579
16 Yemen @ 26.269083
17 Morocco_South @ 26.487663
18 Moroccan_Jew @ 26.520597
19 Palestinian @ 28.098766
20 Muslim_Arabs_Israel @ 29.390078

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Algerian +50% Egyptian_Cairo @ 5.704517


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Algerian +25% Egyptian_Iskandaria +25% Saudi @ 4.981230


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Moroccan + Morocco_South + Puerto_Rican + Yemenite_Jew @ 4.951792
2 Algerian + Algerian + Egyptian_Iskandaria + Saudi @ 4.981230
3 Egyptian_Iskandaria + Morocco_South + Saudi + Shaigi_Sudan @ 5.048324
4 Algerian + Egyptian_Iskandaria + Morocco_South + Saudi @ 5.073341
5 Algerian + Egyptian_Iskandaria + Saudi + Shaigi_Sudan @ 5.132286
6 Algerian + Moroccan + Puerto_Rican + Yemenite_Jew @ 5.223339
7 Algerian + Algerian + Egyptian_Tanta + Yemen @ 5.270368
8 Algerian + Libyan_Jew + Morocco_South + Saudi @ 5.320713
9 Moroccan + Puerto_Rican + Shaigi_Sudan + Yemenite_Jew @ 5.352680
10 Algerian + Maltese + Morocco_South + Qatari @ 5.356130
11 Algerian + Moroccan_Jew + Morocco_South + Saudi @ 5.360307
12 Algerian + Egyptian_Iskandaria + Morocco_South + Yemenite_Jew @ 5.367686
13 Egyptian_Iskandaria + Mozabite + Qatari + Spanish_Murcia_IBS @ 5.390248
14 Morocco_South + Morocco_South + Qatari + Sicilian_Center @ 5.412871
15 Moroccan + Puerto_Rican + Tunisian + Yemenite_Jew @ 5.440884
16 Egyptian_Iskandaria + Saudi + Shaigi_Sudan + Shaigi_Sudan @ 5.457525
17 Puerto_Rican + Saharawi + Tunisian + Yemenite_Jew @ 5.463625
18 Morocco_South + Morocco_South + Qatari + Sicilian_Agrigento @ 5.481117
19 Algerian + Algerian + Egyptian_Iskandaria + Yemenite_Jew @ 5.482661
20 Algerian + Moroccan_Jew + Morocco_South + Qatari @ 5.496430

Done.

----------


## John Doe

> those data reports are not to be entwined with each other.
> top report stands alone.
> and next reports is your make up generally, it has nothing to do with the top report. other people have 22,63 EEF and are zero ashkenazi
> 4 pop report...you choose which best suits you
> 
> You do realise that EEF ( and others ) are centuries upon centuries upon centuries older than the 4000 year old jewish marker of ashkenazi , right!


Well it's just that the 4 pop report shows the match with least distance... I know EEF is much older than Jews as an ethnic group who existed as such only for about 2,500 years! It's just that the fact that even AJs get 0% WHG outside the EEF... I don't know if it puts any sort of significant European admixture into doubt?

----------


## Angela

> MDLP K23b(revised)
> 
> *Admix Results (sorted):
> 
> #
> Population
> Percent
> 
> 1
> ...


Those are very high FST genetic distances. Maybe he doesn't have enough good reference samples? Or perhaps it's a function of the high diversity in North African populations.

----------


## Sile

> Well it's just that the 4 pop report shows the match with least distance... I know EEF is much older than Jews as an ethnic group who existed as such only for about 2,500 years! It's just that the fact that even AJs get 0% WHG outside the EEF... I don't know if it puts any sort of significant European admixture into doubt?


take a look at your pop.2 ...sephatic jew ......are you nor ashkenazi?

look at pop 3...gagauz = moldovian

what is french jew ?

I agree the top might be accurate , and then also the next one, but after that its a lottery

----------


## John Doe

> take a look at your pop.2 ...sephatic jew ......are you nor ashkenazi?
> 
> look at pop 3...gagauz = moldovian
> 
> what is french jew ?
> 
> I agree the top might be accurate , and then also the next one, but after that its a lottery


Yes I am AJ.
I see... Thanks! :)

----------


## Sile

> Yes I am AJ.
> I see... Thanks! :)


Mdlp K23b has been tweaked again 2 days ago

mine is below ..............red is my known ancestry from present to 1650

MDLP K23b Oracle Rev 2014 Sep 16

*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
European_Early_Farmers
29.03

2
Caucasian
27.88

3
European_Hunters_Gatherers
25.56

4
South_Central_Asian
5.03

5
Near_East
4.22

6
North_African
4.16

7
Ancestral_Altaic
3.18




Finished reading population data. 620 populations found.
23 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Italian_North @ 1.625069
2 Italian_Piedmont @ 10.729018
3 German-Volga @ 10.739352
4 Kosovar @ 10.752990
5 Italian_Bergamo @ 11.048033
6 Greek_Northwest @ 11.196579
7 Italian_Tuscan @ 11.663836
8 French @ 12.118893
9 Bulgarian @ 13.362114
10 South_German @ 13.639461
11 Albanian_Tirana @ 13.643938
12 Greek_Thessaly @ 13.652842
13 Belgian @ 14.084169
14 Greek_Thessaloniki @ 14.171048
15 English_Cornwall_GBR @ 14.256066
16 English @ 14.320354
17 Greek_Peloponnesos @ 14.361881
18 English_Kent_GBR @ 14.460760
19 Irish @ 14.469301
20 Spanish_Baleares_IBS @ 14.495005

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Italian_North +50% Italian_North @ 1.625069


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% French +25% French_Jew +25% Serb_Serbia @ 1.108321


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Belgian + Central_Greek + Italian_North + Portugese @ 0.782418
2 German-Volga + Greek_Northwest + Italian_North + Portugese @ 0.794500
3 Dutch + Greek + Italian_North + Spanish_Castilla_y_Leon_IBS @ 0.794800
4 Central_Greek + Frisian + Italian_North + Portugese @ 0.801984
5 French_Jew + Frisian + Serb_Serbia + Spanish_Cataluna_IBS @ 0.841741
6 Frisian + Greek + Italian_North + Portugese @ 0.878934
7 Central_Greek + English + Italian_North + Portugese @ 0.879697
8 Dutch + Greek_Macedonia + Italian_North + Spanish_Castilla_y_Leon_IBS @ 0.885536
9 Central_Greek + Dutch + Italian_North + Portugese @ 0.890786
10 Belgian + Dutch + French_Jew + Italian_Bergamo @ 0.899319
11 French + German-Volga + Italian_North + Sicilian_Trapani @ 0.919558
12 Dutch + French_Jew + Serb_Serbia + Spanish_Cataluna_IBS @ 0.934114
13 Dutch + Greek + Italian_North + Spanish_Galicia_IBS @ 0.941492
14 Dutch + Greek_Athens + Italian_North + Spanish_Galicia_IBS @ 0.941625
15 Dutch + French_Jew + Serb_Serbia + Spanish_Valencia_IBS @ 0.942026
16 French_Jew + Frisian + Serb_Serbia + Spaniard @ 0.957929
17 Frisian + German-Volga + Italian_Bergamo + Maltese @ 0.964547
18 British + Greek_Macedonia + Italian_North + Portugese @ 0.967795
19 Albanian_Tirana + German-Volga + Italian_North + Portugese @ 0.970255
20 German-Volga + Italian_Bergamo + North_European + Sicilian_East @ 0.973822

pop 4 ....... my best fit would be, but i have no jew...but have some french

----------


## John Doe

> Mdlp K23b has been tweaked again 2 days ago
> 
> mine is below ..............red is my known ancestry from present to 1650
> 
> MDLP K23b Oracle Rev 2014 Sep 16
> 
> *Admix Results (sorted):*
> 
> *#*
> ...


I already posted my updated results.

----------


## Northener

I'am North Dutch in red my known ancestors since the 17 th century, ('Dutch 'only' on place 4, and Frisian place 7!!! ??? ;)

MDLP K23b Oracle Rev 2014 Sep 16

Admix Results (sorted):

# Population Percent
1 European_Hunters_Gatherers 42.61
2 European_Early_Farmers 24.62
3 Caucasian 23.45
4 South_Central_Asian 4.35
5 Ancestral_Altaic 3.63


Finished reading population data. 620 populations found.
23 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 North_German @ 2.702885
2 Dane @ 4.053313
3 Swede @ 4.753368
4 Dutch @ 4.838142
5 Norwegian_East @ 5.059787
6 South_German @ 5.791823
7 Austrian @ 6.383281
8 Belgian @ 6.993768
9 Frisian @ 7.069386
10 Norwegian_West @ 7.489056
11 North_European @ 7.829265
12 Swede_Saami @ 7.846208
13 English @ 8.107848
14 Icelandic @ 8.184925
15 Irish @ 8.323992
16 German-Volga @ 8.916472
17 Hungarian @ 8.970709
18 Slovenian @ 9.200589
19 CEU @ 10.062773
20 English_Kent_GBR @ 10.077888

----------


## Tomenable

In *Eurogenes K13* you score Danish 1st, North Dutch 2nd. MDLP K23b has bad reference populations in many cases.

----------


## Northener

Yes indeed, most of the results in Gedmatch are more NW Eurepa than Not Dutch which is already Northwestern.Can mean anything I guess from direct relationship until the fact that I've slightly more HG than average in North-Dutch so it looks like the results in Denmark......


> In *Eurogenes K13* you score Danish 1st, North Dutch 2nd. MDLP K23b has bad reference populations in many cases.

----------


## Tomenable

*PuntDNAL K15* was quite accurate for me - have you tried it?

----------


## Twilight

Here are my results puntDNAL K15 Oracle results

 :Poh: untDNAL K15 OracleKit M174504Admix Results (sorted):# Population Percent1 NE_European 56.432 Mediterranean 29.563 Caucasian 9.844 SW_Asian 2.785 Amerindian 0.786 S_Indian 0.367 S_African 0.228 Beringian 0.04Single Population Sharing:# Population (source) Distance1 Irish 1.542 Orcadian 1.63 English 1.814 Scottish 2.775 North_German 2.986 Austrian 3.177 Slovenian 3.628 Utahn_White 4.019 Hungarian 4.0910 Norwegian 4.4211 South_German 4.7312 Croatian 5.2413 Swedish 6.5814 French 8.0915 Serbian 916 Polish 9.7717 Bosnian 13.7318 Macedonian 14.919 Romanian 16.0420 Belarusian 16.34Mixed Mode Population Sharing:# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance1 73.2% English + 26.8% Hungarian @ 1.12 98.2% Orcadian + 1.8% Abkhasian @ 1.113 98.3% Orcadian + 1.7% Georgian @ 1.114 78.2% English + 21.8% Croatian @ 1.125 97.8% Orcadian + 2.2% Balkar @ 1.126 84.4% Scottish + 15.6% Bosnian @ 1.127 88.7% Orcadian + 11.3% Serbian @ 1.128 67.6% English + 32.4% Austrian @ 1.139 97.8% Orcadian + 2.2% Lezgin @ 1.1410 97.9% Orcadian + 2.1% North_Ossetian @ 1.1411 66.9% Scottish + 33.1% Croatian @ 1.1412 98.1% Orcadian + 1.9% Armenian @ 1.1513 98.2% Orcadian + 1.8% Turk_Trabzon @ 1.1514 97.7% Orcadian + 2.3% Chechen @ 1.1515 97.9% Orcadian + 2.1% Kumyk @ 1.1516 71.2% English + 28.8% Slovenian @ 1.1617 78% Scottish + 22% Serbian @ 1.1618 98% Orcadian + 2% Turk_Istanbul @ 1.1819 98.1% Orcadian + 1.9% Azerbaijani @ 1.1820 95.6% Scottish + 4.4% Syrian @ 1.19

----------


## clarbg

mdlp k23b

#	Population	Percent
1 European_Hunters_Gatherers 35.38
2 European_Early_Farmers 31.39
3 Caucasian 17.84
4 South_Central_Asian 8.88
5 Ancestral_Altaic 3.29
6 North_African 0.99
7 South_East_Asian 0.95
8 Melano_Polynesian 0.89
9 Amerindian 0.39
10 South_Indian 0.01

----------


## Sile

THe only program that is good for modern populations

*MDLP K23b Oracle results:*MDLP K23b Oracle Rev 2014 Sep 16


*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
European_Early_Farmers
28.49

2
Caucasian
28.43

3
European_Hunters_Gatherers
25.13

4
South_Central_Asian
5.25

5
Near_East
4.36

6
North_African
4.33

7
Ancestral_Altaic
3.04

8
Melano_Polynesian
0.98



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Italian_North ( )
1.32

2
German-Volga ( )
8.12

3
South_German ( )
8.83

4
Italian_Piedmont ( )
9.21

5
Italian_Tuscan ( )
9.73

6
Austrian ( )
9.86

7
Italian_Bergamo ( )
10.48

8
Belgian ( )
12.26

9
Frisian ( )
12.4

10
Serb_Serbia ( )
12.43

11
Hungarian ( )
12.46

12
Slovenian ( )
12.47

13
Dutch ( )
12.68

14
Italian_Abruzzo ( )
12.82

15
North_German ( )
12.93

16
Sicilian_Trapani ( )
13.11

17
Sicilian_West ( )
13.11

18
Hungarian_Budapest ( )
13.49

19
Maltese ( )
14

20
Irish ( )
14.21



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*

*#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

95.3%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
4.7%
 Spanish_Extremadura_IBS ( )
 @ 
0.53

2

95.6%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
4.4%
 Spanish_Castilla_y_Leon_IBS ( )
 @ 
0.53

3

95.5%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
4.5%
 Spanish_Galicia_IBS ( )
 @ 
0.54

4

94.3%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
5.7%
 Portugese ( )
 @ 
0.55

5

95.5%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
4.5%
 Spanish_Murcia_IBS ( )
 @ 
0.56

6

95.9%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
4.1%
 Spanish_Andalucia_IBS ( )
 @ 
0.57

7

97.8%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
2.2%
 Spanish_Pais_Vasco_IBS ( )
 @ 
0.58

8

96.5%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
3.5%
 Spanish_Aragon_IBS ( )
 @ 
0.58

9

96.5%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
3.5%
 Spanish_Cantabria_IBS ( )
 @ 
0.58

10

96.3%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
3.7%
 Spanish_Castilla_la_Mancha_IBS ( )
 @ 
0.58

11

95%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
5%
 Spaniard ( )
 @ 
0.59

12

98.2%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
1.8%
 Basque_French ( )
 @ 
0.59

13

98.2%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
1.8%
 Basque_Spanish ( )
 @ 
0.6

14

95.5%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
4.5%
 Spanish_Cataluna_IBS ( )
 @ 
0.6

15

97%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
3%
 French_South ( )
 @ 
0.6

16

95.9%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
4.1%
 Spanish_Canarias_IBS ( )
 @ 
0.61

17

96.1%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
3.9%
 Spanish_Valencia_IBS ( )
 @ 
0.61

18

93.7%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
6.3%
 French ( )
 @ 
0.66

19

93.8%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
6.2%
 Spanish_Baleares_IBS ( )
 @ 
0.72

20

94.4%
 Italian_North ( )
 + 
5.6%
 Welsh ( )
 @ 
0.77




Since each individual can choose which of the mixed -mode fits their family line...........mine would be either 18 or 15 ..........especially with the matches I have ( paternal side )

----------


## New Englander

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Caucasian
32.89

2
European_Early_Farmers
22.57

3
European_Hunters_Gatherers
16.35

4
Near_East
10.27

5
South_Central_Asian
8.07

6
North_African
5.01

7
Amerindian
1.24

8
South_Indian
1.22

9
Ancestral_Altaic
1.04

10
Arctic
0.55

11
Archaic_Human
0.26

12
Austronesian
0.19

13
East_Siberian
0.19

14
Subsaharian
0.16



*Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Sicilian_West ( )
4.17

2
Sicilian_Trapani ( )
6.81

3
Sicilian_Agrigento ( )
6.88

4
Maltese ( )
7.37

5
Ashkenazi_Jew ( )
7.81

6
Greek_Northwest ( )
8.3

7
Bulgarian ( )
8.97

8
Montenegrian ( )
9.09

9
Sicilian_Siracusa ( )
9.25

10
Sephardic_Jew ( )
9.26

11
French_Jew ( )
9.62

12
Serb_Serbia ( )
9.68

13
Macedonian ( )
9.77

14
Moroccan_Jew ( )
9.96

15
Italian_Abruzzo ( )
10.14

16
Turk_Jew ( )
10.28

17
Kosovar ( )
10.33

18
Greek_Peloponnesos ( )
10.38

19
Italian_North ( )
10.97

20
Italian_Jew ( )
10.99



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

94.6%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
5.4%
Burusho ( )
@
2.08

2

93%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
7%
Pakistani_Pushtun ( )
@
2.1

3

94.3%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
5.7%
Jatt_Haryana ( )
@
2.1

4

95.1%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.9%
GujaratiA_GIH ( )
@
2.13

5

94.9%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
5.1%
Jatt_Muslim ( )
@
2.15

6

95.1%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.9%
Sindhi ( )
@
2.16

7

94.2%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
5.8%
Pathan ( )
@
2.16

8

93%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
7%
Tajik_Pomiri_Ishkashim ( )
@
2.18

9

94.5%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
5.5%
Jatt_Pahari ( )
@
2.18

10

95.1%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.9%
Pakistani ( )
@
2.2

11

95.3%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.7%
Tiwari ( )
@
2.2

12

94.8%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
5.2%
Punjabi_Gujjar ( )
@
2.21

13

95.5%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.5%
GujaratiB_GIH ( )
@
2.24

14

95.4%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.6%
Hindi ( )
@
2.24

15

93.1%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
6.9%
Pashtun_Afghani ( )
@
2.25

16

95.5%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.5%
Marathi ( )
@
2.25

17

95.7%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.3%
Kshatriya ( )
@
2.26

18

92.6%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
7.4%
Tajik_Pomiri_Shugnan ( )
@
2.27

19

95.6%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
4.4%
Vaish ( )
@
2.29

20

92.5%
Sicilian_West ( )
+
7.5%
Afghan_Pushtun ( )
@
2.3



*​
Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Greek_Peloponnesos +25% Iraqi_Mandean +25% Portugese @ 2.066186


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Kurd_Jew + Mixed_East_Slav + Sardinian + Syrian_Jew @ 1.104206
2 Belarusian_Russian + Kurd_Jew + Sardinian + Syrian_Jew @ 1.111652
3 Cypriot + Iraqi_Mandean + Slovenian + Spanish_Valencia_IBS @ 1.128692
4 Iraqi_Mandean + Sephardic_Jew + Serb_BH + Spaniard @ 1.159213
5 Iranian_Jew + Mixed_East_Slav + Sardinian + Syrian_Jew @ 1.160329
6 Cypriot + Hungarian + Iraqi_Mandean + Spanish_Valencia_IBS @ 1.161612
7 Belarusian_Russian + Iranian_Jew + Sardinian + Syrian_Jew @ 1.168688
8 Iranian_Jew + Sephardic_Jew + Serb_BH + Spanish_Cataluna_IBS @ 1.203771
9 Cypriot + Iraqi_Mandean + Slovenian + Spanish_Castilla_la_Mancha_IBS @ 1.216258
10 Christian_Arabs_Israel + Czech + French_South + Iraqi_Mandean @ 1.219597
11 Christian_Arabs_Israel + Kurd_South + Mixed_East_Slav + Sardinian @ 1.223856
12 Iraqi_Mandean + Mixed_East_Slav + Sardinian + Syrian_Jew @ 1.224362
13 Belarusian_Russian + Christian_Arabs_Israel + Kurd_South + Sardinian @ 1.226275
14 Belarusian_Russian + Iraqi_Mandean + Sardinian + Syrian_Jew @ 1.227223
15 Iraqi_Mandean + Serb_BH + Spanish_Cataluna_IBS + Turk_Jew @ 1.230563
16 Greek_Islands + Hungarian_Budapest + Iraqi_Mandean + Spanish_Murcia_IBS @ 1.242716
17 Iraqi_Mandean + Sephardic_Jew + Serb_BH + Spanish_Cataluna_IBS @ 1.243038
18 Kurd_Jew + Sephardic_Jew + Serb_BH + Spanish_Cataluna_IBS @ 1.257157
19 Christian_Arabs_Israel + Kurd_South + Russian_Center + Sardinian @ 1.260492
20 Ashkenazi + Iraqi_Mandean + Macedonian + Spanish_Extremadura_IBS @ 1.263247

----------


## Aha

I have got pretty interesting results on MDLP K23b

*Admix Results (sorted):*


*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
European_Hunters_Gatherers
49.83

2
Caucasian
29.47

3
European_Early_Farmers
8.91

4
Ancestral_Altaic
4.24

5
South_Indian
2.87

6
South_Central_Asian
1.13

7
East_Siberian
0.81

8
Arctic
0.73

9
East_African
0.62

10
North_African
0.51

11
Australoid
0.38

12
Near_East
0.33

13
Archaic_Human
0.15

14
Archaic_African
0.02




It predicts my location well

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Ukrainian_Center @ 4.287342

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Belarusian-East +50% Ukrainian_West @ 3.559517

----------


## Dibran

Me:

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasian
38.95

2
European_Early_Farmers
26.68

3
European_Hunters_Gatherers
21.62

4
Near_East
6.21

5
North_African
2.57

6
South_Central_Asian
1.31

7
Ancestral_Altaic
1.03




Finished reading population data. 620 populations found.
23 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Kosovar @ 3.629000
2 Albanian_Tirana @ 3.659606
3 Greek_Thessaly @ 4.029139
4 Greek_Thessaloniki @ 5.265169
5 Greek_Northwest @ 5.532095
6 Greek_Peloponnesos @ 5.856754
7 Central_Greek @ 6.860791
8 Greek @ 10.021824
9 Italian_Tuscan @ 10.214575
10 Ashkenazi @ 10.298590
11 Greek_Athens @ 10.317933
12 Greek_Macedonia @ 10.961156
13 Italian_Piedmont @ 11.004329
14 Gagauz @ 11.730720
15 Italian_Abruzzo @ 11.806206
16 Italian_North @ 11.887840
17 Greek_Phokaia @ 11.923201
18 Sicilian_Siracusa @ 11.962155
19 Bulgarian @ 12.160797
20 Italian_South @ 12.282050

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Albanian_Tirana +50% Kosovar @ 3.188855


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Albanian_Tirana +25% Kosovar +25% Kosovar @ 3.188855


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Albanian_Tirana + Albanian_Tirana + Kosovar + Kosovar @ 3.188855
2 Albanian_Tirana + Greek_Thessaly + Kosovar + Kosovar @ 3.193945
3 Albanian_Tirana + Albanian_Tirana + Gagauz + Italian_Piedmont @ 3.243614
4 Greek_Thessaly + Greek_Thessaly + Kosovar + Kosovar @ 3.269599
5 Albanian_Tirana + Albanian_Tirana + Greek_Thessaloniki + Italian_Piedmont @ 3.270048
6 Albanian_Tirana + Albanian_Tirana + Greek_Thessaly + Italian_Piedmont @ 3.271102
7 Albanian_Tirana + Albanian_Tirana + Albanian_Tirana + Italian_Piedmont @ 3.271987
8 Kosovar + Kosovar + Kosovar + Sicilian_Center @ 3.276479
9 Albanian_Tirana + Greek_Thessaloniki + Greek_Thessaly + Italian_Piedmont @ 3.282916
10 Albanian_Tirana + Greek_Thessaly + Greek_Thessaly + Italian_Piedmont @ 3.284738
11 Albanian_Tirana + Kosovar + Kosovar + Kosovar @ 3.300159
12 Greek_Thessaly + Kosovar + Kosovar + Kosovar @ 3.302670
13 Albanian_Tirana + Gagauz + Greek_Thessaly + Italian_Piedmont @ 3.320033
14 Albanian_Tirana + Albanian_Tirana + Albanian_Tirana + Kosovar @ 3.322712
15 Albanian_Tirana + Greek_Thessaloniki + Italian_Piedmont + Kosovar @ 3.341404
16 Albanian_Tirana + Gagauz + Italian_Piedmont + Kosovar @ 3.346971
17 Albanian_Tirana + Albanian_Tirana + Greek_Thessaly + Kosovar @ 3.349299
18 Greek_Thessaloniki + Greek_Thessaly + Greek_Thessaly + Italian_Piedmont @ 3.355840
19 Albanian_Tirana + Greek_Thessaloniki + Greek_Thessaloniki + Italian_Piedmont @ 3.363844
20 Greek_Thessaloniki + Greek_Thessaly + Italian_Piedmont + Kosovar @ 3.367510

My Father:

**Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasian
38.35

2
European_Early_Farmers
26.25

3
European_Hunters_Gatherers
20.86

4
Near_East
4.89

5
South_Central_Asian
2.90

6
North_African
2.44

7
South_Indian
1.15




Finished reading population data. 620 populations found.
23 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Kosovar @ 2.809329
2 Albanian_Tirana @ 3.220631
3 Greek_Thessaly @ 4.000367
4 Greek_Northwest @ 4.410861
5 Greek_Thessaloniki @ 4.849711
6 Greek_Peloponnesos @ 5.796302
7 Central_Greek @ 6.187992
8 Greek @ 9.699053
9 Italian_Tuscan @ 9.711699
10 Greek_Athens @ 9.823084
11 Ashkenazi @ 9.878316
12 Italian_Piedmont @ 10.726174
13 Greek_Macedonia @ 10.937332
14 Italian_Abruzzo @ 11.267070
15 Italian_North @ 11.341580
16 Sicilian_Siracusa @ 11.610179
17 Gagauz @ 11.818090
18 Bulgarian @ 11.892326
19 Ashkenazi_Jew @ 11.917766
20 Italian_South @ 11.963791

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Albanian_Tirana +50% Kosovar @ 2.453644


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Croat +25% Georgian_Laz +25% Sardinian @ 2.301224


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Croat + Croat + Georgian_Laz + Sardinian @ 2.301224
2 Croat + Georgian_Laz + Sardinian + Serb_BH @ 2.374384
3 Albanian_Tirana + Pole + Sardinian + Turk_Trabzon @ 2.392598
4 Central_Greek + Kosovar + Kosovar + Kosovar @ 2.405180
5 Bosnian + Croat + Georgian_Laz + Sardinian @ 2.433813
6 Albanian_Tirana + Albanian_Tirana + Kosovar + Kosovar @ 2.453644
7 Gagauz + Greek_Athens + Italian_Bergamo + Kosovar @ 2.458450
8 Georgian_Laz + Sardinian + Serb_BH + Serb_BH @ 2.461356
9 Greek_Thessaloniki + Pole + Sardinian + Turk_Trabzon @ 2.480757
10 Greek_Thessaly + Pole + Sardinian + Turk_Trabzon @ 2.486296
11 Albanian_Tirana + Kosovar + Kosovar + Kosovar @ 2.488055
12 Bosnian + Georgian_Laz + Sardinian + Serb_BH @ 2.499031
13 Greek_Athens + Kosovar + Kosovar + Kosovar @ 2.510285
14 Gagauz + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_South + Kosovar @ 2.533017
15 Croat + Croat_BH + Georgian_Laz + Sardinian @ 2.534815
16 Croat_BH + Georgian_Laz + Sardinian + Serb_BH @ 2.539718
17 Albanian_Tirana + Belarusian_Russian + Sardinian + Turk_Trabzon @ 2.555825
18 Albanian_Tirana + Mixed_East_Slav + Sardinian + Turk_Trabzon @ 2.555900
19 Albanian_Tirana + Albanian_Tirana + Greek_Thessaloniki + Italian_Piedmont @ 2.566384
20 Ashkenazi + Kosovar + Kosovar + Kosovar @ 2.573152


My Lebanese friend:

*
*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasian
41.49

2
Near_East
20.14

3
European_Early_Farmers
15.15

4
South_Central_Asian
11.96

5
North_African
6.38

6
European_Hunters_Gatherers
1.88




Finished reading population data. 620 populations found.
23 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Lebanese_Muslim @ 5.224102
2 Syrian_Jew @ 5.656051
3 Lebanese @ 6.226273
4 Lebanese_Druze @ 7.449700
5 Cypriot @ 7.635280
6 Samaritian @ 7.868884
7 Lebanese_Christian @ 8.358653
8 Iraqi_Chaldean @ 8.705832
9 Iraqi_Jew @ 8.875950
10 Assyrian_Iraqi @ 8.888744
11 Muslim_Arabs_Israel @ 11.050565
12 Syrian @ 11.101793
13 Turk_Adana @ 11.264389
14 Christian_Arabs_Israel @ 11.604413
15 Georgian_Jew @ 11.755593
16 Palestinian @ 11.825601
17 Druze @ 11.997034
18 Iranian_Jew @ 12.180401
19 Iraqi_Mandean @ 12.212110
20 Sephardic_Jew @ 12.406637

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Iraqi_Jew +50% Sephardic_Jew @ 2.630819


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Cypriot +25% Iraqi_Chaldean +25% Muslim_Arabs_Israel @ 2.310109


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++
1 Cypriot + Kurd_Jew + Samaritian + Sephardic_Jew @ 1.873483
2 Cypriot + Iranian_Jew + Samaritian + Sephardic_Jew @ 1.950228
3 Assyrian_Iraqi + French_Jew + Samaritian + Samaritian @ 1.955008
4 Cypriot + Iraqi_Chaldean + Samaritian + Sephardic_Jew @ 1.973095
5 Cypriot + Iraqi_Mandean + Samaritian + Sephardic_Jew @ 2.088002
6 Assyrian_Iraqi + Greek_Smyrna + Samaritian + Samaritian @ 2.105978
7 Cypriot + Kurd_Jew + Samaritian + Turk_Jew @ 2.129259
8 Assyrian_Iraqi + Samaritian + Samaritian + Sicilian_Agrigento @ 2.129351
9 Cypriot + Iraqi_Chaldean + Samaritian + Syrian_Jew @ 2.167200
10 Assyrian_Iraqi + Lebanese_Druze + Samaritian + Sephardic_Jew @ 2.180917
11 Greek_Smyrna + Iraqi_Chaldean + Samaritian + Samaritian @ 2.204413
12 Assyrian_Iraqi + Lebanese_Muslim + Samaritian + Sephardic_Jew @ 2.209310
13 French_Jew + Iraqi_Chaldean + Iraqi_Jew + Samaritian @ 2.215136
14 Iraqi_Chaldean + Lebanese_Druze + Samaritian + Sephardic_Jew @ 2.225703
15 Cypriot + Iraqi_Chaldean + Samaritian + Turk_Jew @ 2.243990
16 Assyrian_Iraqi + French_Jew + Iraqi_Jew + Samaritian @ 2.246545
17 French_Jew + Iraqi_Chaldean + Lebanese_Druze + Samaritian @ 2.255779
18 Cypriot + Iranian_Jew + Samaritian + Turk_Jew @ 2.256754
19 Assyrian_Iraqi + Iraqi_Jew + Samaritian + Sephardic_Jew @ 2.259277
20 Assyrian_Iraqi + Samaritian + Samaritian + Sicilian_East @ 2.259511*

----------


## Apsurdistan

MDLP K23b
*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
European_Hunters_Gatherers
40.2

2
Caucasian
35.33

3
European_Early_Farmers
12.91

4
South_Central_Asian
3.07

5
Near_East
2.27

6
Arctic
1.73

7
North_African
1.2

8
Ancestral_Altaic
0.94

9
Tungus-Altaic
0.88

10
Archaic_African
0.67

11
Paleo_Siberian
0.52

12
Melano_Polynesian
0.15

13
African_Pygmy
0.15



*Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Croat_BH ( )
4.84

2
Bosnian ( )
5.69

3
Serb_BH ( )
6.35

4
Croat ( )
6.45

5
Macedonian ( )
7.19

6
Bulgarian ( )
7.63

7
Montenegrian ( )
7.69

8
Romanian ( )
8.89

9
Serb_Serbia ( )
9.35

10
Gagauz ( )
9.7

11
Crimean_Tatar_Mountain ( )
10.39

12
Turk_Balikesir ( )
10.64

13
Ukrainian_West ( )
10.84

14
Ukrainian_Center ( )
11.24

15
Ukrainian_East ( )
11.49

16
Hungarian_Budapest ( )
12.01

17
Turk_Aydin ( )
12.25

18
Ukrainian ( )
12.62

19
Czech ( )
12.63

20
Greek_Thessaloniki ( )
12.66



Oracle 4
*
Using 1 population approximation:
1 Croat_BH @ 4.510422
2 Bosnian @ 4.577154
3 Croat @ 5.402145
4 Serb_BH @ 5.457299
5 Hungarian_Budapest @ 8.079535
6 Czech @ 8.990827
7 Serb_Serbia @ 9.267186
8 Slovenian @ 9.410699
9 Montenegrian @ 9.453588
10 Hungarian @ 9.499269
11 Slovak @ 10.552804
12 Ukrainian_West @ 10.645851
13 Macedonian @ 11.084929
14 Austrian @ 12.277772
15 Bulgarian @ 12.567115
16 Moksha @ 13.824753
17 German @ 13.924696
18 Ukrainian_Center @ 14.240121
19 German_East @ 14.250154
20 Gagauz @ 14.724239

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Gagauz +50% Ukrainian_East @ 2.781645


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Bosnian +25% Crimean_Tatar_Coast +25% Lithuanian @ 2.479403

----------

